# Is this El Cope, Super Blue or what?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a female D. auratus. At first i assumed her to be an El Cope due to her bluish and dark bronze colouring, but now i am unsure as to what her morph is as she looks a lot like a picture of a Super Blue that i saw on the internet. Here is a picture, can you please ID her?








I'm considering getting another, but not until i know what morph she is.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Looks like a teal & bronze to me. Possibly an el cope.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

You can not accurately ID it by appearance, if you are unable to trace its lineage then you are out of luck.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed, you need to find out from the seller/breeder. If you don't know lineage *FOR SURE*, then you cannot ethically breed him/her.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Doug,

I wonder if the better advice might be "if you do decide to breed them, you shouldn't offer them as a known locality". I find that it's difficult to tell someone not to breed their frogs (or that they wouldn't listen to this advice), so maybe my line of thinking would likely do less harm to the hobby (if followed).

Just a thought, Richard.



Pumilo said:


> Agreed, you need to find out from the seller/breeder. If you don't know lineage *FOR SURE*, then you cannot ethically breed him/her.


----------

